# update on some of my flock (pic heavy)



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. Haven't been on here in awhile so thought I would add some pics. There's Luna (lutino/pearl), Sophia (pearl), Meeko (white-face/pearl/pied), and my new little lovebird Gizmo I let play with them today. I have 3 parakeets and 2 more tiels that weren't out this time. Hope you guys like them and sorry the pics are so big.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

well I already said this on Talk Parrots but you have some gorgeous birds!


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks again.  I want to get a sun conure next.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Aww Luna is beautiful! Reminds me of my Arnie!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hey i remember you! your flock looks lovely! lucky you able to keep a lovie that close to tiels no problem lol


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Belinda.

DallyTsuka- yea they get along pretty well. The tiels were running away at first since Gizmo is new but they became friends. They took over my bed for a few hours running around everywhere.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha if only mine got along like that... im jealous!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a gorgeous flock!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

You have a beautiful lutino


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Such a pretty Lutino! Your flock is gorgeous!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

You have a beautiful flock!!! They all look so happy and content. I'm surprised little Gizmo behaves himself around the cockatiels. I had two lovies and they were trouble makers.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

haha the lovebird looks very evil in that picture


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hehe. Gizmo was actually the good one of the bunch. The others first started hissing and acting like they were going to nip, but I watched them closely. I think since he's the only lovebird and he stays in my room, while the other birds are down stairs, he likes seeing other feathered friends.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty Birds And I Am Jelious Of Your Lutino Pearl As I Want One!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

gorgeous flock!!!


----------

